# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Συγκρουση Θεολογος Π & Superferry II

## nautikos

Μικρη συγκρουση πλευρικη μαλλον ειχαμε πριν λιγη ωρα στο λιμανι του Γαυριου. Κατι για σπασμενα παραθυρα μιλανε. Περισσοτερα οταν θα εχουμε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

----------


## Dj_Grego

Δύο επιβάτες τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά όταν το Σούπερ Φέρι 2 προσέκρουσε στο πλοίο Θεολόγος, μέσα στο λιμάνι της ¶νδρου και σύμφωνα με αυτόπτες μάρτυρες πρόκειται για ατυχή χειρισμό του καπετάνιου. Σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, τα πλοία θα μείνουν στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθούν αν και εκτιμάται ότι είναι αξιόπλοα. Το Σούπερ Φέρι 2 εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα-¶νδρος-Τήνος.


Πηγή www.news247.gr

----------


## mastrovasilis

τελικά τρεις τραυματίες χωρίς σοβαρά προβλήματα για την υγεία τους απο την σύγκρουση των δύο πλοίων.

----------


## Leo

Από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω ο Θεολόγος Π, πορεύεται ολοταχώς για Ραφήνα. Ποιός την χάρη του καπτάν Μάκη Σκιαδά που θα τον περιμένουν απέξω οι "καρακάξες" των καναλιών.

Σε καλύτερη μοίρα όσον αφορά τα κανάλια , αλλά δυσμενέστερη θέση το  Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ που το βλέπω να πάει μιά βόλτα μέχρι την Σύρο, να το " μερεμετήσουνε ".... :Cool:

----------


## giannisk88

Η BLUE STAR FERRIES ανακοινώνει ότι λόγω ζημίας του πλοίου SUPERFERRY II, οι αναχωρήσεις αύριο Πέμπτη 24/07/08 από Ραφήνα και ώρα 08:05 για Άνδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και από Μύκονο 13:45 για Τήνο-Άνδρο-Ραφήνα, ακυρώνονται.

Παρακαλούνται οι επιβάτες κάτοχοι εισιτηρίων για τις ανωτέρω αναχωρήσεις, να επικοινωνήσουν με τα πρακτορεία έκδοσης εισιτηρίων τους ή τα λιμενικά γραφεία της BLUE STAR FERRIES, για την ακύρωση των εισιτηρίων και την επιστροφή του ναύλου.


Βούλα,  23 Ιουλίου 2008
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
και αλλη μία πρίν απο λίγο
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΩΡΑ 14:00

Η Blue Star Ferries σας ενημερώνει ότι σήμερα Τετάρτη 23 Ιουλίου και ώρα 10:05 το πλοίο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Superferry II συγκρούστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου Άνδρου με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θεολόγος με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθεί μικρής έκτασης ζημιά στη δεξιά πρυμνιά πλευρά του πλοίου στο ύψος του Deck 6. Το πλοίο πρυμνοδέτησε κανονικά στο λιμάνι με ίδια μέσα.

Το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει από Ραφήνα την 08:05 σε εκτέλεση δρομολογίου για Άνδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο. Επί του πλοίου επέβαιναν 1.000 επιβάτες, 155 Ι.Χ αυτοκίνητα, 10 φορτηγά οχήματα, 20 motos, 1 λεωφορείο και 63 μέλη πληρώματος.

Από τις λιμενικές αρχές δεν επετράπη ο απόπλους του πλοίου για τη συνέχιση του δρομολογίου του. Οι επιβάτες προωθούνται στον προορισμό τους με άλλα πλοία της γραμμής. 

Για το συμβάν ενημερώθηκε, το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, το Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας, τα Λιμεναρχεία Άνδρου, Τήνου & Μυκόνου καθώς και τα Λιμενικά πρακτορεία της εταιρείας.


Βούλα,  23 Ιουλίου 2008

----------


## stelios_ag

Φιλε Γιάννη προφανώς δεν άκουσες για το ατύχημά του.

Δες αυτό 
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=29518

----------


## giannisk88

> Φιλε Γιάννη προφανώς δεν άκουσες για το ατύχημά του.
> 
> Δες αυτό 
> http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=29518


Οχι φίλε μου, οταν μπήκα τυχαία στο site της blue star το εμαθα.Δεν είχα δεί αυτο το τοπικ καν!!Thank's για τη παρέμβαση πάντως!

----------


## Rocinante

Πριν απο λιγο διαβασαμε στην ανακοινωση οτι οι επιβατες προωθουνται στους προορισμους με αλλα πλοια της γραμμης. Συγνωμη αλλα απο οτι ξερω το SuperferryII ηταν το τελευταιο που εφευγε απο Ραφηνα που σημαινει οτι οι επιβατες ειναι ακομα Ανδρο γιατι το επομενο δρομολογιο ειναι στις 17:00 το Αqua απο Ραφηνα και ακολουθει ο Θεολογος αλλα θα ταξιδεψει? Βεβαια στην Ανδρο ειναι η παντοφλα Μελινα ΙΙ  :Very Happy: 
Απ εξω δε απο το λιμανι περναει η Νταλιανα. Δεν σταματαει να παρει κανεναν ????

----------


## Leo

Ασε θα περάσει το ¶κουα και ο Θεολόγος Π να φτάσουνε και οι επιβάτες στον προορισμό τους...... καλά κρασιά δηλαδή. Το Μελίνα ΙΙ  κάνει εύφλεκτα δεν μπορεί να πάρει επιβάτες.

----------


## nautikos

Αποκλειστικη φωτο απο το *Θεολογος Π* κατα τη στουκα του με το *Superferry II*... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sf2thp.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

e  eisai apisteftos ti na pw sou bgazw to kapelo !!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το SUPERFERRY II προ μιας ώρας περίπου έδεσε στο Νεώριο Σύρου και έχουν ξεκινήσει ήδη την αποκατάσταση!

----------


## giannisk88

> Τρεις άνθρωποι τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά και υλικές ζημιές προκλήθηκαν από τη σύγκρουση δύο επιβατικών πλοίων λίγο πριν τις 10:30 στο λιμάνι της ¶νδρου.  Το ατύχημα συνέβη, όταν το Super Ferry 2, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα – ¶νδρος – Τήνος – Μύκονος, κατά τους χειρισμούς πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου συγκρούστηκε με το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο Θεολόγος Π, που ήταν αγκυροβολημένο και ετοιμαζόταν να αποπλεύσει για Ραφήνα. 
>  Από τη σύγκρουση έσπασαν τα τζάμια του Super Ferrry 2, στη θέση με τα καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου και σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες εκεί τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά τρεις επιβάτες.
> 
> 
> ΠΗΓΗ http://www.ant1online.gr/Society/Gen...b1706b6b1.aspx


Εεεεεμ φίλε Πανατιώτη, έχει δημιουργηθεί ειδικό θέμα εδώ http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=29518
Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως οτι τη πάτησα και εγώ το πρωι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευτυχώς για το Superferry και την ακτοπλοία μας, δυστυχώς όμως βέβαια για τις μεγάλες χθεσινές φωτιές, τα ...αιμοσταγή κανάλια ασχολήθηκαν από ελάχιστα έως καθόλου σχεδόν με το περιστατικό στην ¶νδρο.

Λίγοι οι ...απεσταλμένοι βλέπετε (λογω αδειών) και αυτοί στα πύρινα μέτωπα, γλυτώσαμε από ...ανατριχιαστικές περιγραφές αυτοπτών μαρτύρων και υστερικές φωνές για ασυνείδητους εφοπλιστές και καπεταναίους.

Τα περισσότερα κανάλια κάλυψαν το γεγονός έτσι όπως έπρεπε να καλυφθεί. Με αναφορές τριών - πέντε λεπτών δηλαδή.  :Cool:

----------


## nireas

Το αστείο είναι ότι η πιο ψύχραιμη άποψη ακούστηκε από τις ειδήσεις(?) του Star που, αντίθετα απ'ότι θα πίστευε ο οποισδήποτε, δεν ανέφεραν καθόλου περί ευθύνης καπετάνιου και μίλησαν για την ακαταλληλότητα των ελληνικών λιμένων...

----------


## karystos

Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι στο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ μέσα ήταν ο Τζώρτζης!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό κι αν είναι ανέκδοτο.... όντως! :Surprised:

----------


## giannisk88

> Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι στο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ μέσα ήταν ο Τζώρτζης!


Απίστευτο!!Ο Τζώρτζης λοιπόν μαγνήτισε το superferry 2 ωστε να φιλήσει το Θεολόγο!!!!Ηθελε να χαιρετήσει τον αγαπημένο του καπετάνιο!! :Smile: Πέρα της πλάκας θα στεναχωρήθηκε πολύ ο Μέγας Captain οταν αντελήφθην τί είχε γίνει. 
Ο θεολόγος τώρα δεν έχει καμια ζημιά?
(συγγνώμη αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο)

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω καθυστερήσεις και με αφορούν άμεσα.... πάω να αλλάξω εισιτήρια  :Sad: .

sfII.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλημέρα Leo τώρα πάντος το δείχνει δεμένο στην Ραφήνα..... δεν ξέρω αν πρόλαβες.

----------


## Leo

Η ώρα 11.30 ξεκίνησε το πρωινό δρομολόγιο ο βάπορας!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ολε...... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Λογω προβληματος στη συνδεση του Leo στην Τηνο σας μεταφερω...


"Αλωβητος ο Θεολογος Π. και υπερανω ολων ο καπεταν Μακης Σκιαδας σφυριξε στην συναντηση του με το Superferry II στο καβοντορο χτες"

sfii_teop.jpg

----------


## Giorgos_D

Εικονες απο τη ζημια στο Superferry II.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLpyuPhbZn0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_50SASxrSQ&feature=user

----------


## giannisk88

> Εικονες απο τη ζημια στο Superferry II.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLpyuPhbZn0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_50SASxrSQ&feature=user


Αψογος φίλε!!!
Να υποθέσω είναι λίγα λεπτά μετα τη σύγκρουση.

----------


## marsant

Μου αρεσει παντως που πηγαιναν κατι γυναικουλες και τραβαγαν με το κινητο φωτο για να τις δειχνουν στις φιλες τους.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Δεν ειναι δικά μου τα βιντεακια.
Τα βρήκα καθώς έψαχνα στο youtube.

----------

